# Music that reminds you of your childhood



## Argus

Post pieces of music that always remind you of when you where a child.

This instantly brings me back to when I was a young 'un playing out in my Grandma's back garden with my cousins during the summer holidays.


----------



## Webernite




----------



## TxllxT

This kind of stuff


----------



## Conor71

ABBA & Boney M!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Mozart, _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_/serenade #13 in G major K.525. Jolly, innocent and not a worry in the world.


----------



## Art Rock

German Schlagers from the fifties.


----------



## Weston

Probably The Beatles and groups like this who sounded more like them than they did themselves.






At least they knew how to have fun back then. Watch out for the blond young lady's flailing tresses!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Good Thread !

These are some (which I currently remember) : 

Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata (Third Movement) , Egmont Overture, Symphony No. 5 

Rossini: La danza (Tarantella napoletana)

Chopin: Many Waltzes, Mazurkas and Polonaises 

Liszt: La Chasse Etude (after Paganini) 

Johann Strauss : Die fledermaus (Overture and Waltz)

Smetana: La Moldau

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Nutcracker (Complete) 

Lalo: Symphonie espagnole (With Igor Oistrakh as violinist while his father conducting the orchestra, What a performance ! Never can forget ! )

Ippolitov Ivanov: The Procession of Sardar

Dvorak: Symphony No.9 (from the New World, Fourth Movement)

De Falla: Night in the gardens of spain 

Khachaturian: Sabre Dance from Gayaneh 

and many more include some beautiful popular oldsongs ...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> innocent and not a worry in the world.


:tiphat:

Exactly !


----------



## Kopachris

And almost anything else by the same artist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, Txllx, Mantovani! I'm flashing back to my parents' AM radio!

That reminds me of a poem by DH Lawrence, _The Piano_:

The glamour of childish days is upon me,
My manhood is cast down in the flood of remembrance,
I weep like a child for the past.


----------



## Argus

Kopachris said:


> And almost anything else by the same artist.


I remember that song from my childhood too, only it was the Seal version from Space Jam. That and the R Kelly song in it definitely take me back.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, Mantovani! I just flashed back to my parents' old Grundig AM radio.

I'm feeling like DH Lawrence in _The Piano_:

. . . the glamour
Of childish days is upon me, my manhood is cast
Down in the flood of remembrance, I weep like a child for the past.


----------



## dmg

One of my earliest memories is of my father taking me to the local arcade, and this was playing in the background:





And this - the video that gave me recurring nightmares as a child:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Now, this may sound rather weird - I have discovered this piece only some months ago. Just give it a listen.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Vaneyes

What else?


----------



## Argus

I watched a programme on easy listening last night that reminded me of these instant nostalgia themes:
















My childhood was set to a soundtrack of some right cheesy music.

That proper smooth 80's style saxophone always reminds me of youth as well.


----------



## Polednice

The Commitments/M People (Mum)
Iron Maiden (Dad)


----------



## Argus

Polednice said:


> The Commitments/M People (Mum)
> Iron Maiden (Dad)


Who controlled the car stereo?


----------



## Polednice

Argus said:


> Who controlled the car stereo?


Always my Dad! My Mum was too scared to get in the car with his aggressive driving... I think just those two pieces of information already give a very exact impression of my Dad's character


----------



## tdc

Here are some that really take me back:

Bruce Springsteen's Born in the USA album
Michael Jackson's Thriller
The Ghostbusters theme song
Simple Minds song from Breakfast club movie 'Don't You Forget about Me'
Tears for Fears mid '80s stuff
Wham
Men at Work
Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight
Inxs - 80's stuff
Huey Lewis - The Power of Love
Ac/Dc - Who Made Who album (Maximum Overdrive Soundtrack)
Corey Hart - Sunglasses at Night
Weird Al - 80's stuff

Basically a whole lot of '80s stuff - mostly pop. I also do remember my mom listening to some classical music - specifically Haydn and Bach.


----------



## kv466

Before my time but my dad would have this style of music playing quite often...nice memories


----------



## mamascarlatti

My parents lived in Venezuela in the late fifties (before I was born), so they brought back a lot of Latin American LPs.






On Sunday mornings they would crank up the wireless onto the classical station. Our cat loved this and would plant itself firmly in front of the radio until it was turned off. It seemed particularly fond of Beethoven.


----------



## Air

I'd love to say that my love for music began in the womb, but the truth is that's only partially correct. My mother was one of those super-Asian mothers who forced all of her children to play the piano, my brother who hated it and my sister who absolutely loved it. My sister was a really diligent piano player; after coming home from school each day, she would dedicate an unconditional entire hour to practice. When I came home from day care and my mother, who was having health problems at that time, left for the hospital, I was gently placed on the couch in the living room where the piano was and expected to take a nap. It turned out to be a tough expectation, since at that time my sister had begun practicing Beethoven's Appassionata, and being a really spirited piano player, she could make the whole room, including me, shake out of our natural positions. But this was how I believe music really became part of me. When I was five, I started sitting next to my sister while she played and the first notes she taught me were the beginning of Fur Elise. Unfortunately, she was not a Nannerl and I was not a Wolfgang Amadeus but at least I have her to thank for bringing me into a lifelong passion for music.

For some reason, every time I hear the Appassionata even to this day, I feel shivers down my spine. Especially the subito forte on the last page still has the ability to scare me out of my wits even more than anything Penderecki or Schnittke wrote. There's something about subconsciously taking in music as a child that makes it have a significant impact on you for the rest of your life, and I believe for me it was the fiery Appassionata that was able to accomplish this task.


----------



## Meaghan

When I was very little I wanted to be a ballerina, I think mainly because I wanted to wear pink tutus everywhere I went. I was really into Sleeping Beauty, so my parents got me this tape of bits and pieces of Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty with this lady with a saccharine voice narrating the story. I would dance around the house to that in my tutu, bumping into things and having a wonderful time. I think my parents were relieved when I decided I'd rather be an entomologist and they didn't have to listen to Sleeping Beauty anymore. But whenever I hear it now, that's what I think of.

And my dad used to sing to me a lot when I was little, mostly popular songs from his youth. The one I most associate with my childhood (perhaps because I have almost never heard it sung by anyone but my father) is "Doo-Wah-Diddy-Diddy-Dum-Diddy-Doo."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think the first time I saw the Sound of Music was when I was 3 or 4. I honestly should see it again, I'd probably understand it better now.


----------



## itywltmt

Three words: Saturday morning cartoons:

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/217-itywltmt-s-klassical-music.html


----------



## Ravellian

I remember I liked this song so much as a child. I just saw this movie recently for the first time in about 15 years and when I heard this song again after so long... well, it's one of those experiences you never forget.


----------



## Polednice

I fancied adding this little piece because there is no film that epitomises my childhood memories more than _The Pink Panther_ (I watch the whole series - minus the crappy recent ones - at least once a year for pure indulgent nostalgia!), and no more evocative music for me than the soundtrack. Personally, I'd take this little number over the title theme... Thank you Henry Mancini


----------



## Ukko

Air said:


> For some reason, every time I hear the Appassionata even to this day, I feel shivers down my spine. Especially the subito forte on the last page still has the ability to scare me out of my wits even more than anything Penderecki or Schnittke wrote. There's something about subconsciously taking in music as a child that makes it have a significant impact on you for the rest of your life, and I believe for me it was the fiery Appassionata that was able to accomplish this task.


[a shamefully irreverent aside] I appreciate your sentiment, but when I read what I quoted it immediately came to mind that I first heard Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra in unfamiliar surroundings (alone in a friend's home at night, with squirrels in the attic and snakes in the walls) while under the influence of maryjane.


----------



## presto

For me it wasn’t classical music but the sound of The Beatles. 
I was born in 1959 and my parents must have had the radio on all the time when I was young. 
Every time I hear a Beatle song now it takes me right back, a very strange experience.


----------



## Rasa

I didn't have a childhood


----------



## science

Probably the only thing that can remind me of childhood is southern white gospel. Wendy Bagwell and the Sunliters, Crystal Gayle (religious music only). Thanks to the Stanley Brothers, it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Bix

Mine has to be Tchaikovsky's symphonies 5 & 6, my Dad would play them amongst many others but they are the ones that stick - it was listening to these that started me on my classical music journey.


----------



## violadude

Barney was a dinosaur from our imagination and when he's tall he's what you'd call a dinosaur sensation!

yup...I was one of those kids...lol


----------



## KJohnson

The band Kansas, singing "Carry on My Wayward Son" with their crazy 70s hair-style... I thought that's as good as music ever gets.


----------



## Lenfer

When I a child my mother gave me a music box that she used to open after she read to me at night. I still have it and I sometimes open it and I get a warm feeling.


----------



## graaf

Only later I learnt about "She moved through the fair"


----------



## waldvogel

I grew up on the Canadian side of the border, but just outside of Detroit, Michigan. And the sound of the early sixties was Motown. Here's one of the first Motown stars, Jackie Wilson.


----------



## Polednice

The only tolerable reminder that sport exists (and quite good as TV themes go, especially compared to the abomination that is Match of the Day).


----------



## Philip

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1


----------



## Meaghan

Philip said:


> Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1


This was my mother's first cell phone ring tone, and I didn't know what it was at the time. The first time I heard it in concert (rather than coming out of a cell phone), I thought, "Oh my God, it's her ringtone!"


----------



## Miaou

Have anyone seen the Black Jack anime? Many years ago from one episode of the OVA(an older and much darker version) I heard this lullaby - I soon have forgot much of it but sometimes the tone just keep creeping into my mind. Now it's like finding a piece of missing puzzle.
Here's the episode, the song is at 0:50.


----------



## Vaneyes

50's and 60's clips from American Bandstand.

BTW, Dick Clark is dead at 82. R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Let me think...music that reminds me of my childhood...

I think I must have been about 14 years old (waaaay back in 2011) when I had a sudden obsession with Joe Hisaishi's music for Studio Ghibli films directed by the legendary Hayao Miyazaki.

One of my favourites:






Another one of my favourites:






But I can definitely say that Princess Mononoke has my favourite film score of all time:


----------

